# WICHTIG !! Wilkommen beim Transalp Bike Support



## Transalp-Team (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Miteinander,

wir freuen uns, Euch hier im IBC Hersteller-Forum unseren Support anbieten zu können. Der Transalp Bike Support wird vom Transalp Team betreut.

Wir stehen Euch gerne bei Fragen und Problemen zur Verfügung. 

Bei Anfragen zu Lieferzeiten, Konfigurationswünschen und Verfügbarkeit wendet Euch bitte wie gewohnt an unsere Kundenhotline unter 04123  684507 oder per email an info (@) transalp24.de 

Wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß Viel Spaß MTB-News Forum und beim Biken.

Viele Grüße aus dem Norden,

Euer Transalp Team
http://www.transalp24.de


----------



## MEGATEC (30. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön das nun TA24 endlich hier vertreten ist...

Das hat zwar ganz schön lange gedauert, aber besser spät als nie !

Als ehemaliger TA24 Kunde + Bikepilot heise ich Euch mal herzlichst willkommen hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Webster_22 (30. Oktober 2009)

Super, endlich ist TA24 hier vertreten. Beabsichtige mir Anfang nächsten Jahres ein neues Bike zu kaufen, und seit eure 2010er da sind steht mein klarer Favorit fest .
Schade, dass man sonst so wenig von euren Bikes in den Magazinen liest. Ist mir aber klar, dass das nur was mit dem Schalten von viel Werbung und dem Einsatz von viel Geld zu tun hat und nichts über die Qualität aus sagt.

Jetzt weiß ich auch endlich, wo ich Lösungen für eventuell auftretende Fragen bekommen werde .

Viele Grüße!


----------



## stevenfreak (1. November 2009)

Hallo Transalp-Team.
Super, dass ihr jetzt auch hier im Forum seid. Finde ich echt Klasse. Man hat ja doch als mal 'ne Frage, mit der man aber nicht gleich am Telefon nerven will. Z.Bsp.:
- Warum sind die FullSuspension Rahmen nicht mehr aus 7005er triple butted Alu, wie vor 3 Jahren noch, sondern nur noch aus 6061er?
- Warum bietet ihr nicht mehr die Rahmensets an auf der Hompage, so dass man einfach und schnell mal schauen kann, was z.Bsp ein Set aus Rahmen plus Dämpfer und einer Federgabel kostet. Ich fand das super, als ich vor 3 Jahren 2 Bikes bei Euch gekauft habe, und mir auf der Homepage was für die Ansprüche und vor allem dann auch den Geldbeutel passendes zusammenstellen konnte.

Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott
Stevenfreak


----------



## dksp (2. November 2009)

Hallo Transalp, Herr Reising
Ich habe auch schon ein MTB von Ihnen, ein Firestorm. Nun wollte ich mich für ein Hardtail für meine Freundin erkundigen.

Ist es möglich einen Rahmen mit "Frauengeometrie" zu bestellen, sozusgen eine sonderbestelleung? Oder kann man auch einen "normalen" MTB Hardtail Rahmen von Ihnen nehmen (Schritthöhe 73 cm und Körpergrösse 162 cm)?


----------



## Transalp-Team (2. November 2009)

@ stevenfreak,

vielen Dank für Deine Nachfrage. Seit 2008 werden bei unserem All Mountain Rahmen
Hydrgeformte Rohrsätze verarbeitet. Die 6... Legierungen sind einfach nicht so spröde
wie die 7... Alu Legierungen und bei Hydroforming verfahren besser zu verarbeiten.

Viel entscheidender für die Rahmenqualität ist in unseren Augen nicht die Legierung sondern eine saubere und einwandfreie Verarbeitung.


Wir hoffen Dir etwas weitergeholfen zu haben.

Euer Transalp-Team


----------



## Transalp-Team (2. November 2009)

@dksp,

vielen Dank für die Anfrage. Bei den genannten Körpermaßen kann Ihre Freundin sowohl einen 15" wie auch einen 17" Rahmen fahren. Bei sportlicher fahrweise und
überwiegender Nutzung im Gelände, empfehlen wir den 15" Rahmen. Wird das Bike
überwiegen für Touren und in der Stadt genutzt empfehlen wir den 17" Rahmen. 


Euer Transalp Team


----------



## openstoker (2. November 2009)

Hallo Transalp-Team,

kann man von euch Angaben über die verwendeten Schaltaugen bekommen? Speziell interessiert mich das vom Stoker (Modelljahr 2008, falls es einen Unterschied macht).

Dankeschön.


----------



## Transalp-Team (3. November 2009)

@openstoker,

Es gibt am Markt ca. 60 verschiedene Schaltaugen Modelle. Seit 2007 verwenden
wir bei den Hardtail Rahmen das gleiche Modell. 

Welche Angaben benötigen Sie? Ein Ersatzschaltauge kostet 9,50 Euro inkl. MwSt.
zzgl. 3,00 Euro Versand.

Euer Transalp Team


----------



## dksp (3. November 2009)

Danke fÃ¼r die Antwortâ¦*wird bis zur Bestellung allerdings noch etwas dauern, ich muss noch etwas sparen. Denk nach Weihnachten, aber ich melde mich dann einfach bei Ihnen.


----------



## openstoker (3. November 2009)

Transalp-Team schrieb:


> @openstoker,
> 
> Es gibt am Markt ca. 60 verschiedene Schaltaugen Modelle. Seit 2007 verwenden
> wir bei den Hardtail Rahmen das gleiche Modell.
> ...



Interessant waere eine Teile- oder Bestellnummer beim Hersteller. Wenn ich z.B. im Ausland Ersatz brauche, dann faellt das bei einem Stoker schwer, nur die Angabe "fuer 'nen Kinesis-Rahmen" reicht da nicht (hat mir jemand im Hartje-Katalog gezeigt). Jemand mit einem Fahrrad der gross beworbenen Marken hat es da sicher einfacher...



Transalp-Team schrieb:


> Ein Ersatzschaltauge kostet 9,50 Euro inkl. MwSt.
> zzgl. 3,00 Euro Versand.



Danke, da komme ich nochmal drauf zurueck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Transalp-Team (4. November 2009)

@openstoker,

leider gibt es für Schaltaugen keine einheitlichen Bestellnummern bzw. Zuordnungen.
Diverse Hersteller führen die gleichen Schaltaugen unter verschiedenen Bezeichnungen. Da hat man bisher leider keinen einheitlichen Standard eingeführt.

Wir haben aber immer genügend Ersatzschaltaugen am Lager. 


Euer Transalp Team
http://www.transalp24.de


----------



## TheJohnny (5. November 2009)

openstoker schrieb:


> Interessant waere eine Teile- oder Bestellnummer beim Hersteller. Wenn ich z.B. im Ausland Ersatz brauche, dann faellt das bei einem Stoker schwer, nur die Angabe "fuer 'nen Kinesis-Rahmen" reicht da nicht (hat mir jemand im Hartje-Katalog gezeigt). Jemand mit einem Fahrrad der gross beworbenen Marken hat es da sicher einfacher...
> 
> 
> 
> Danke, da komme ich nochmal drauf zurueck.



Dann komm' am besten vor einem Auslandstrip auf die Bestellung zurück und nimm ein Schaltauge im Rucksack mit. Das ist die beste Vorbeugung.


----------



## openstoker (5. November 2009)

TheJohnny schrieb:


> Dann komm' am besten vor einem Auslandstrip auf die Bestellung zurück und nimm ein Schaltauge im Rucksack mit. Das ist die beste Vorbeugung.



So ist jetzt der Plan. Danke fuer die Antworten.


----------



## stevenfreak (13. November 2009)

Hallo Fam. Reising.
Eine Frage zu den Viergelenkern: Was für Gabelfederwege würden Sie hier empfehlen? Passt eine Laurin mit max 140, eine Minute mit max 130 oder besser noch weniger Federweg wie eine Durin Marathon mit 120mm?

mfg
Stevenfreak


----------



## Schwarzefelge (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo ,
habe mein Bike Midseason Magura Durin komplett XT am Samstag bekommen .Sonntag in ruhe zusammen gebaut und dann mal ne Runde gedreht.
Also ich kann nur sagen PERFEKT !!
Ich kann Transalp nur absolut weiter empfehlen. Also wie gesagt PERFEKT von A bis Z !!
Mfg Uwe Krause 
aka Die Schwarzefelge


----------



## Webster_22 (13. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch, hab meins (Midseason Magura Durin) am Donnerstag bekommen und bereits die ersten Schnee-Touren hinter mir .

Nach kleinen Feinjustierungen der Hebelpositionen (Schaltung etc. sind optimal voreingestellt gewesen) muss ich ebenfalls sagen:
Ein super geniales Bike .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthes007 (25. Januar 2010)

Da will ich doch auch mal 3 Fragen los werden:

1. Wie groß sind denn die Bremsscheibendurchmesser beim Extreme II?

2. Und was ist mit den Federwegen, im Forum wird gesagt der Hinterbau liefert effektiv 125mm? Allerding ließt man in der Produktbeschreibung auch nur 140mm für die Gabel, der Hinterbaufederweg ist nicht angegeben?

3. Da ich nicht annehme das vorne eine 205 Scheibe verbaut ist, wäre noch interessant zu wissen ob bei einer Bestellung darauf eingegangen werden kann und was das kosten würde?.


----------



## brillenboogie (1. Februar 2010)

finde es schon interessant, daß auf die frage nach dem federweg seitens transalp konsequent nicht eingegangen wird. ich habe mehrfach per mail bei transalp explizit um eine klarstellung gebeten - ohne reaktion. vor dem kauf war der service vorbildlich, was ich jetzt nicht mehr behaupten kann.
in der produktbeschreibung ist der federweg ausdrücklich mit 140mm angegeben. ich warte...

tim


----------



## Transalp-Team (1. Februar 2010)

Ein freundliches hallo an alle Mitleser,

sorry ersteinmal für die verspätete Rückmeldung. Wir lassen unseren All Mountain Rahmen bei Astro Engineering fertigen. 








Wir haben den Rahmen in zwei Bereichen Modifiziert. Der Federweg beträgt
5,5" (140mm) und nicht 6" (ca 152mm). Zudem haben wir bei dem Rahmen 
im Unterrohr Bohrungen für die Montage von Trinkflaschen setzen lassen.


Mit sportlichen grüßen
Eure Transalp Team


----------



## brillenboogie (3. Februar 2010)

gelten diese angaben auch für das letztjährige modell?


----------



## Transalp-Team (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

wir lassen den All Mountain Rahmen seit Mitte 2008 dort wie oben beschrieben fertigen. Somit auch die 2009 und 2010 Modelle. 


Mit sportlichen Grüßen
Euer Transalp Team


----------



## karl breit (5. Februar 2010)

dann sag ich mal: danke für die info!


----------



## Jo1986 (8. April 2010)

Hallo, bin neu hier und möchte mir bald ein Stoker Limited Editin ( Magura Menja Serie) zulegen.
Ich bin 23 Jahre, 172cm groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von 80cm daraus ergibt sich eine Rahmengröße von 18,08.
Bisher fahr ich ein 12 Jahre altes Red Bull AL 200, 17 Zoll und komm damit gut klar.
Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage 17 oder 19 Zoll? 
Hat jemand ein Bike in Rapsgelb (RAL 1021)?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!!
Grüße, Jo


----------



## Schwarzefelge (8. April 2010)

hallo 
ruf mal bei dem reisings an die werden dich schon super beraten !!
wenn du nen gelben rahmen haben willst denke nur an die lange lieferzeit !!
sonst ist alles gut da !!


----------



## lexmaul (9. April 2010)

Der DHL Versand ist sehr merkwürdig  besser?


----------



## Jo1986 (9. April 2010)

Warum? Was ist vorgefallen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexmaul (9. April 2010)

Ach naja, DHL und Sperrgut...das ist ne merkwürdige Mischung. Vor einer Woche kam das Fahrrad von meiner Freundin Freitag früh um 10, Versand wurde es Donnerstag 17.00. Ist eigentlich Super. 
Bei meinem Fahrrad jetzt, passiert ne wirklich viel zumindest laut dem Online-Tracking. Das tool sagt mir, dass das Paket eingeliefert wurde und quasi drauf wartet weiter verschickt zu werden und das seit Dienstag. Der Versand von Sperrgut macht glaube ein 3.Unternehmer der nicht mit dem Tracking arbeitet, also kann das Bike sonst wann kommen. Suboptimal wenn man den Erhalt wegen Anwesenheit planen muss :-/


----------



## TheJohnny (9. April 2010)

Bißchen undifferenziert Dein erster Beitrag mit Blick auf Deinen letzten!


----------



## lexmaul (9. April 2010)

Die erste Aussage bezieht sich auf den Telefonsupport. Könntest auch nen Affen mit 2 Pauken hinter setzen. Zumindest war die Frau keine wirkliche Hilfe mit ihren Aussagen!


----------



## Webster_22 (9. April 2010)

Sei froh, dass es nicht mit GLS geschickt wurde, sonst würde der Fahrer es einfach vor die Haustür stellen (egal welches Wetter) ohne jemandem Bescheid zu sagen. 

Es ist auch schon vorgekommen (allgemein, nicht GLS expliziet), dass irgendjemand mit dem richtigen Namen unterschrieben hatte und das Paket weg war. So was ist mir bei DHL noch nie passiert. Bei Amazon z.B. wird dir ne E-Mail mit dem Namen deines Nachbarn geschickt, der das Paket von DHL in Empfang genommen hat (Nein, ich arbeite nicht für DHL).


----------



## flyingcruiser (10. April 2010)

Bei DHL steht auch im Tracking, wer das Paket angenommen hat - bei mir warens auch die Nachbarn.
Bei Sperrgut kann es vorkommen, dass es mal länger dauert. Manchmal werden erst mehrere Sperrgüter gesammelt. Oder es passt halt nicht mehr auf den LKW. Daher kannst du ausnahmsweise mal nicht mit der bei DHL üblichen Lieferzeit von einem Tag rechnen. Und was soll denn die Dame bei DHL anderes wissen als das was im Tracker steht. Die kann ja auch nicht einfach mal ins Lager gehen und das Ding persönlich in den LKW werfen. Also ruhig Blut...


----------



## Lollek_303 (12. April 2010)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage wo wir gerade beim Thema Lieferung angekommen sind...
Habt ihr eine Email oder sowas bekommen von Transalp als die das Rad DHL übergeben haben..??


----------



## Schwarzefelge (12. April 2010)

Ja habe ich bekommen !! war super verpackt und vormontiert !!
alles perfekt !!
Ich weiss garnicht warum man dieses Thema so zerpflücken muss (vollkopfschüttel)
Gruss !!


----------



## lexmaul (12. April 2010)

Heut ist es angekommen, wahrscheinlich hat DHL das Paket in die letzte Ecke des Logistikzentrums gestellt 

Leider kann ich das Rad erst Freitag persönlich erst austesten, da ich 500km weit weg bin :-(

Vorfreude ist aber eben die schönste Freude


----------



## TheJohnny (12. April 2010)

Wo ist denn Dein neues Fahrrad?
Vielleicht bin ich ja näher dran... 

Ansonsten viel Spass mit dem neuen Transalp24.

P.S.: Mein Erlebnis mit DHL Sperrgut: Ich hatte Ende letzten Jahres einen Autositz verschickt. Einen Tag nach Abholung war der Sitz am Bestimmungsort. Konnte ich zuerst nicht glauben, denn ich hatte auch die Berichte über Fremdfirmen und Sperrgut gelesen. Aber Tracking und Auskunft des Empfängers ließen keine Zweifel zu.
Das Transalp24 Rad meiner Freundin war auch innerhalb kürzester Zeit bei ihr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lexmaul (12. April 2010)

Das besonders merkwürdige war, dass das rad von meiner Freundin nach einem tag da war und auch mit DHL Gogreen verschickt wurde und bei meiner Fuhre dauert es ne woche....manchmal schon seltsam, aber was solls  DA ist da und ich freu mich wien kleiner Bengel


----------



## morph22 (20. April 2010)

So mein Transalp ist auch gekommen !! : )
Macht richtig viel Spaß zu Fahren. Top Bike.
Danke an alle hier im Forum die mir das Transalp empfohlen haben.

http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/6...042010002o.jpg
http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/8682/20042010.jpg


Ist es normal das nach einiger Zeit bremsen beim Bergab fahren, die Hinterradbremse anfängt Schleif Geräusche zumachen (nur beim bremsen) ?
Hört allerdings auch wieder auf nach ein par Bremsungen.


----------



## Webster_22 (20. April 2010)

Erstens sind die Bremsbeläge noch nicht eingeschliffen und es könnte sein, dass du dir vorher nen kleinen Belag (Staub etc.) auf die Scheiben gefahren hast.
Wenn die Bremsen richtig kalt und nass sind quietschen sie lauter als ne Autohupe, bis man bei etwas schnellerer Fahrt mal richtig den Anker geworfen hat .

Überprüf nach den ersten Fahrten den korrekten Sitz der Scheibe. Ist sie immer noch genau mittig im Bremssattel, wenn du das Rad drehst. Meist schleift sie leicht. Dann das Rad nochmal fein justieren. Irgendwann hat´s sich dann.

Gruß und noch viel Spaß!


----------



## -rabe- (20. April 2010)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike. 

-rabe-


----------



## lexmaul (22. April 2010)

hey das ist doch mein Rad auf dem Bild :-D

Ich hab meins mittlerweile auch bekommen und konnte es am WE gut testen. Ist echt top, bin sehr zufrieden nur hör ich ein kleines knacken im Antrieb, konnte es wegen zeitmangel allerdings noch nicht richtig lokalisieren


----------



## bikemaster2010 (24. April 2010)

black ist beautiful, sehr geiles teil. meins müsste irgenwann nächte woche eintreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemaster2010 (30. April 2010)

so mein bike ist heute eingetroffen, es war sehr gut verpackt, hat keine kratzer am rahmen. mir ist da aber etwas aufgefallen und zwar reibt der vordere bremsschlauch an der gabel, ich denke nicht daß das so gewollt ist. nur wie kann ich das als laie am einfachsten lösen ? zudem haben die beiden gabelstangel des magura dämpfers unterschiedliche farben, ist das normal ? und was machen ich mit dem gummiring, soll ich den entfernen oder muss ich den noch irgendwo reindrücken ? ich wäre über jeden tip dankbar.


----------



## winbLa (30. April 2010)

Hallo bikemaster2010 !

Ich denke der Gummiring ist dran, wegen der Einstellung des "Sag".
Siehe hier : http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=612

Kannst du mir sagen, wann dein Bike versendet wurde und wo du ungefähr wohnst ? Auch gerne per PM.

Meins wurde am Dienstag versendet und ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die Lieferung. 

mfg
winbLa


----------



## flyingcruiser (30. April 2010)

bei mir ist der bremsschlauch am casting befestigt. bei der magura sieht es aber nicht so aus, als würde es dort eine entsprechende stelle zum befestigen geben.


----------



## Webster_22 (30. April 2010)

bikemaster2010 schrieb:


> ... mir ist da aber etwas aufgefallen und zwar reibt der vordere bremsschlauch an der gabel, ich denke nicht daß das so gewollt ist. nur wie kann ich das als laie am einfachsten lösen ?


Das liegt an der Einstellung deines Bremshebels. Wenn du die Neigung des Hebels oder Lenkers änderst wird das nicht mehr schleifen. Oder du löst die Leitung einfach vom Clip. Die Jungs von Transalp können ja nur raten ,wie du den Lenker gerne hättest. Wenn alles perfekt eingestellt ist, aber die Leitung schleift hilft nur kürzen, aber das ist sicherlich nicht nötig!



bikemaster2010 schrieb:


> zudem haben die beiden gabelstangel des magura dämpfers unterschiedliche  farben, ist das normal ? und was machen ich mit dem gummiring, soll ich  den entfernen oder muss ich den noch irgendwo reindrücken ? ich wäre  über jeden tip dankbar.



Den Gummiring bloß so lassen. Nach der Reinigung schön schmieren und nach unten schieben. Nach der Fahrt kannst du dann sehen, ob du den Federweg überhaupt nutzt, oder nicht.

Die Tauchrohre sind bei mir nicht unterschiedlich. Frag mal bei TA24 oder Magura nach.
Ab Morgen dann viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## Lollek_303 (30. April 2010)

winbLa schrieb:


> Meins wurde am Dienstag versendet und ich warte sehnsüchtig auf die Lieferung.


Also meins wurde Montag nachmittag versendet und war Mittwoch da..!!!


----------



## bikemaster2010 (1. Mai 2010)

ich danke euch für die sehr hilfreichen antworten.


----------



## Himbeergeist (3. Mai 2010)

Ich hab bei meinem Rad den Bremshebel abgemacht und die Bremsleitung hinter der Gabel durchgeführt. Da schleift auch nichts mehr...
Wegen der unterschiedlichen Farben würde ich mir keine Gedanken machen. Die Rohre kommen wahrscheinlich aus unterschiedlichen Chargen bzw. wurden unterschiedlich eloxiert. Aber das tut der Funktion ja keinen Abbruch.
Sind bei Deiner Gabel eigentlich die Stahlscheiben an den Ausfallenden vorhanden? Bei meiner fehlen die nämlich...

P.S. Lade bitte mal ein paar Bilder des Rades hoch - ich würde gerne mehr davo sehen. Vor allem wegen der schwarzen Menja!


----------



## bischi95 (21. Mai 2010)

Hey Transalp Team

ich hatte eine Frage zum Stoker Limited 2 Menja , ob das ich das Bike auch in Rennen verwenden kann oder ob die Sitzposition eher tourig ist ?

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## D4rk5mile (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
die Lieferbarkeit der Rahmen mit Wunschfarben ist ja im Moment eingeschränkt,
ich hatte anfang Mai ein Rad mit Wunschfarbe bestellt, ist dies auch davon betroffen?

MfG


----------



## free-rid3r (25. Mai 2010)

@D4rk5mile

Das ist eine sehr gute Frage, die mich auch brennend interessieren würde!
Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D4rk5mile (25. Mai 2010)

> nein das gilt nur für Neubestellungen ab dem 21.05



vom Transalp Support


----------



## chem (4. Juni 2010)

Sers,

wie stabil sind denn eigentlich die normalen Transalp Hardtails, z.B. http://www.transalp24.de/epages/61889209.sf/secjYfD9e2KzSU/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61889209/Products/%2203090-Epicon%20MID%22/SubProducts/%2203090-epicon%20mid-0001%22
kann man mit den Bikes problemlos Trixen und Blödsinn machen sprich BunnyHops, Stoppies, Wheelies usw? Könnte mir vorstellen das dass sehr über die Lager geht vorallem wenn man mehr als 90 kg wiegt? Ich wollte mir eigtl. in erster linie ein stabiles Hardtail zulegen, hab ich da die richtige Wahl getroffen? Ich möchte damit keine 1m drops ins flat machen oder dh fahren, aber halt schon sehr anspruchsvoll.

MfG Chem


----------



## empie (4. Juni 2010)

@chem

Bisher war mein Stoker 2008 super zuverlässlich und ich fahre nur damit. Nur vor ein paar Wochen ist mir im heftigen Gelände das Unterrohr eingerissen.  
Den Rest der Strecke bin ich dann mit Blick auf den Riss, der sich immer weiter nach oben zog, hingerollt...
Ich denke, das liegt mal wieder am individuellen Rahmen, wie der verarbeitet ist.


----------



## Werner1976 (4. Juni 2010)

HI,

aber sowas fällt doch dann unter Garantie oder?
Wenn mir der Rahmen unter 2 Jahre nach dem Kauf bricht?

Gruß

Werner


----------



## empie (4. Juni 2010)

@ Werner1976

ja, der Rahmen wurde ohne murren abgeholt. Allerdings habe ich ihn noch nicht zurück bekommen. Damals waren auch noch 5 Jahre Garantie, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## chem (4. Juni 2010)

Das is natürlich immer ärgerlich. Doch mir geht es nicht nur um den Rahmen sondern auch um die Lager usw. Ich möchte halt soviel wie möglich aus dem Rad raus holen.

Vllt kann sich Transalp auch mal höchst persönlich dazu äußern.


----------



## winbLa (9. Juni 2010)

@ Support 

Habe mal 2 Fragen :

1.) Ist im Lieferumfang der Menja Gabeln beim Stoker die Pumpe enthalten ? Habe keine mitgeschickt bekommen.

2.) Was würde mich das Ersatzteil "Magura Klappschelle für Remote Hebel" kosten, wenn ich es über euch beziehe ?

Ich freue mich sehr auf eure Antwort.

mfg


----------



## Webster_22 (9. Juni 2010)

Bin zwar nicht der Support, aber die Pumpe ist nicht Teil der Lieferung
(falls doch, würd ich mich über eine nachträgliche Lieferung sehr freuen ).


----------



## -rabe- (10. Juni 2010)

Soweit ich weiss ist die Pumpe nur beim Kauf einer einzelnen Gabel im Lieferumfang enthalten. Wenn Du aber ein Komplettrad kaufst, gibs die Pumpe nicht gratis dazu.

Wegen der Schelle vielleicht einfach mal bei Magura fragen.

-rabe-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Braunbaer (11. Juni 2010)

chem schrieb:


> kann man mit den Bikes problemlos Trixen und Blödsinn machen sprich BunnyHops, Stoppies, Wheelies usw? Könnte mir vorstellen das dass sehr über die Lager geht


Ich hab das 2007er Modell, bisher keine Auffälligkeiten (Einsatzbereich Tour bis max. S2). Stoppies gehen eher auf die Gabel, da dann dort irre viel Kraft drauf liegt. Bei Wheely/Bunnyhop machen eher die Laufräder als der Rahmen schlapp. Wenn du den HT-Rahmen wirklich schrotten willst, musst Du Dich auf jeden Fall ganz gut anstrengen


----------



## Transtouri (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

Originalpumpe von Magura für die Gabel gibt es um 29  bei Kauf eines Bikes bei Transalp!

lg TT


----------



## Transalp-Team (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo Miteinander,

Dämpfer- Gabelpumpen gehören nicht zum Lieferumfang. 


Euer Transalp Team


----------



## Werner1976 (17. Juni 2010)

Servus,

neugierig frag:

sind die neuen Rahmen schon da, die für KW24/25 angekündigt wurden?


Gruß

Werner


----------

